# The odious little man is at it again



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jeremy Vine today at 1:30pm link to details below.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...ct-remember-them-through-the-music-they-loved

This bloke seem to specialise in sensationalism, he finds a emotive subject and then milks it for all it's worth.

There are thousands of parents who have lost children in wars, sickness, accident and crime etc, they will have no problem remembering them at all, do they really need a reminder when they may be having a moment of peace, Liz lost a daughter a good few years ago, she needs no reminders, everything is a reminder, she's had CBT for it and it helped her a lot, but some days are a real hell for her, fortunately she's working today and the radio is never on Radio 2.

I don't know what others think, but my opinion is clear.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Quite agree about Vine. As soon as Ken Bruce has finished the radio goes straight to 4!!!!!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Couldn't agree more about Vine. He knows nothing about the world. All he is interested in is Politics and Music (his music). I cringe when he starts talking about animals, a subject close to my heart, because it is so obvious they mean absolutely nothing to him. He gets that sarcastic tone to his voice that says "I am paid to read this out".


So disappointing. When I was working I used to dream of retirement when I would make lunch and sit and listen to Radio 2 for the whole 2 hours that Jimmy Young used to do.
I still leave it on but can only listen is small snatches if at all.


Chris Evans in the morning is turning into a chat show! Why do they think that we want to listen to a celebrity prattling on about their latest exploit?
I fear we are being turned into celebrity obsessed America.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Raw nerve Pat. Loved the JY prog, what's the recipe today Jim?, I actually bought his recipe book about a month ago at a charity shop in Hawes, must still be in the van so thanks for the reminder.

I can stand the ginger whinger, his heart is in the right place mostly, the other one I detest is another Vine with big boobs, that awful Vanessa Feltz person, followed closely by that cackling old with Elaine Page, the off button gets a real hammering.

I do like Ken Bruce, and most of his era, I see Tony Blackburn has forgiven the Beeb too, caught him on the way to work last Saturday morning crack of 6am, not many of the old uns left, Johnnie Walker Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly Vine only has one interest - himself.

He has always been like that and will never change.....

Avoid whenever possible is the best answer.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't listen to Radio 2, and you've just reminded me why with 3 people I just cannot stand - Vine, Evans and Feltz. I'm surprised they haven't got that Hopkins woman too.

When I'm working at home (or just wasting time in the laptop, as it often seems) Radio 4 is on until it gets to their dramas, which I find poorly done, then it's over to something on catch-up or itunes. We are always sad when travelling that we so often can't get Radio 4. You can hear a little cheer go up from our van when we do pick it up (often after 6pm). Right now I'm listening to Hilary Mantel, a favourite author, doing a Reith Lecture - though I do find her a bit annoying as a speaker. Still, it gives me something other than politics and unreasonable views on MHF to moan about! 

Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find R4 not to be that good these days, I used to have it on all day sometimes, but no longer, R2 is best overall, but anything is better than local or commercial stations.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How often does Jeremy Vine mention his age? It must be at least once every programme!


Yes, I like Ken Bruce and Tony Blackburn (he used to irritate me but he has mellowed now). Clare Balding is great and not on nearly enough. Also Richard Madely.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am so pleased you posted this Kev, I was beginning to think it was just me, getting a little worried.:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I always think Blackburn would make a great Frankenstien monster, just add bolts.

There are many good younger DJs coming through, Lisa Tarbuck is good, can be a bit earthy though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Speaking of which, the detestable John Berkow has been unanimously re elected as the 'speaker' of the Houses of Parliament. 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jeremy Vine, the Jeremy Kyle show for those with an O Level:laugh:

Dick


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Silly me, I thought grief was a personal thing and all the time it's endured/cured/renewed by a very public pity party, which the rest of us can live without, (well most of us). Not that I am unsympathetic. I've lost a stepson too in very sad circumstances. Not in a 1000 years would I want to share our story with the world... and especially not JV.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with you as well Kev, Vine is an air thief! 

He is to radio what The Sun newspapers is to journalism, a total waste of space. He makes no secret of his political views and he constantly interrupted anyone he was interviewing unless they held similar leftish views to him. Any conservative had to endure constant interruptions that gave them no opportunity to get their point across. But of course the BBC is strictly impartial isn't it!

DONT start me on that screeching Feltz woman, thank god she is on early enough to be finished BEFORE I turn the radio on.

Johnny Walker, now THERES a decent radio presenter, his programme is compulsory listening in the Plodd household. Blackburn just annoys the ****** out of me, he is like an eight years old schoolboy, loves the sound of his own voice and doesn't know a single funny joke.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to listen to John Dunns drive time on R2, near got wronged by him a couple of times, then JW took it on and I thought he'd be crap, but no he was brilliant too, then we got saddled with Simon Mayo, who at first was terrible, but I have come to like him too, admittedly his style is more modern, but hey Ho times move on.
@andy, Blackburn has always been like that even when he was out in the sea, it's his style, and he is brilliant at it, but I listen mainly to his music, and never forget he will always be number 1.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah yes, I had forgotten about the legendary John Dunn, a true master at his craft. 

I confess to liking Simon Mayo, especially his side-kicks laughing during the "confession" slot!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suspect some confessions are total fabrications.

I used to like DLT on Sundays, not that we're allowed to mention him of course, Graham Norton is quite amusing too.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure you are right as some just don't "ring true" 

I can remember the "Hairy Cornflake" doing a quiz on his programme, asked one chap 

"What's a Blunderbuss?

His answer??

"It's a shotgun with a big bell-end"

Uncontrolled hysterical laughter emanated from the radio for about 2 minutes!! Followed by a long period of back to back records. 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, I shouldn't be reading stuff like that at this hour, you need a health warning     the Snooker quiz was inspired.

He was a very funny man, remember the Gotcha?






His legal issues leave some cold, but from my point of view, lots of famous people were doing things which lesser mortals were doing, but how many of those ended up in court, some people saw a quick way to earn money and jumped on the band wagon, not to say he didn't do anything of course, Liz and I have spoken about the things that went on at that time and she didn't know any girls who hadn't been groped in some way, I was young, free and single at the same time, and I was no angel, fortunately I'm not rich and famous or I'd likely be accused of something too, but that's a different thread really.


----------

